# genxxlgear.com



## sberke (Dec 11, 2010)

anyone know what happend to these guys?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2010)

GenXXL and Axio Labs, Brian Wainstein, headed for trouble | Anthony Roberts


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2010)

More information on the Cyprus bust -Israeli named | Anthony Roberts


----------



## ddvegas (Dec 11, 2010)

Sure doesn't look promising. Oh, I'm sorry, that's right, the servers are down... any day now. Time to start over I guess. Oh well! It was fun while it lasted! Thanks Axroids and GenXXL for a year of terrific service. These things happen & I feel grateful I only lost $500.
I can't post a link but Google this: "More information on the Cyprus bust -Israeli named"


----------



## illinijock (Dec 11, 2010)

*What's the deal with this website deleting the entire Genxxlgear section*

There was an entire section dedicated to Genxxlgear???just had it pulled up an hour ago???..and now everything is gone.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2010)

just wanna say to the mods thnx for continuing to lie to all of us and telling all of us the server is down u have lost all trust and ur word mean shit...but i guess what do u care nobody knows who u are in real life anyway ....u all have made enuff money selling us bullshit gear and now the gravy train is over so start lookin for a new way to rip us off ... and for the record i was a big customer of gennxl at first the gear was ok but as i kept orderin bigger orders the gear was garbage ....so once again this is just to the mods and not meant to offend anyone else  FUCK YOU ALL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Smith70592 (Dec 11, 2010)

murf23 said:


> just wanna say to the mods thnx for continuing to lie to all of us and telling all of us the server is down u have lost all trust and ur word mean shit...but i guess what do u care nobody knows who u are in real life anyway ....u all have made enuff money selling us bullshit gear and now the gravy train is over so start lookin for a new way to rip us off ... and for the record i was a big customer of gennxl at first the gear was ok but as i kept orderin bigger orders the gear was garbage ....so once again this is just to the mods and not meant to offend anyone else FUCK YOU ALL !!!!!!!!


 
Was this meet for the guys that REP Genxxl or Mods of this board?

If you meet Genxxl Reps then I agree with you...


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2010)

oh sry...just for the gennxxl mods


----------



## superman7676 (Dec 11, 2010)

so it was a bust? i sent money and never put the mtcn in! how can i get my money back just go to western union?


----------



## Smith70592 (Dec 11, 2010)

superman7676 said:


> so it was a bust? i sent money and never put the mtcn in! how can i get my money back just go to western union?


 
Yes, as long as the pickup has not been made yet on your funds... but not sure if that would be the wises move you could make.


----------



## faller (Dec 11, 2010)

Come on guys! The Reps are not responsible for what happened, all they do is pass down information given to them by their bosses. You can bet they are no more happy about this than you are, they put their name on the line and now they are left holding the bag and taking the brunt. Venting on them isn't going to solve anything.

Besides, it ain't over till the fat lady sings and its a long ways from the final act.


----------



## superman7676 (Dec 11, 2010)

im a litttle bit pissed here i lost hundreds of dollars! i called western union and they said the money was picked up! even tho i didnt give the mtcn the site still took my name and got the money!


----------



## ZamaMan (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow do the people who received gear recently need to trash it all for fear o cops comming to their homes?


----------



## superted (Dec 11, 2010)

ZamaMan said:


> Wow do the people who received gear recently need to trash it all for fear o cops comming to their homes?



Just send it to me


----------



## superman7676 (Dec 11, 2010)

lol i wouldnt worry about that bro! watch how fast this forum gets deleted! and how none of the genxxl reps respond


----------



## superted (Dec 11, 2010)

superman7676 said:


> lol i wouldnt worry about that bro! watch how fast this forum gets deleted! and how none of the genxxl reps respond



The reps were all good people and im down big here too,

Name of the game


----------



## superman7676 (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah i guess youre right! i need to find a new site


----------



## Blowtorch (Dec 11, 2010)

so,...I know that we are not allowed to post sources,...(but this is a special circumstance so,...),...    can anyone ascert with authority that there are any other legit ones?  Are they all scams (other than Genxx) or are there some good ones out there?  Forum Gods don't need to delete me or flame me for asking for sources that's not what I am asking,  (although,...)...I am just asking is it worth the effort to try some others found online....  Gotta get real HGH or the world is gonna end...


----------



## Smith70592 (Dec 11, 2010)

Blowtorch said:


> so,...I know that we are not allowed to post sources,...(but this is a special circumstance so,...),... can anyone ascert with authority that there are any other legit ones? Are they all scams (other than Genxx) or are there some good ones out there? Forum Gods don't need to delete me or flame me for asking for sources that's not what I am asking, (although,...)...I am just asking is it worth the effort to try some others found online.... Gotta get real HGH or the world is gonna end...


 
Bro Gen was a very legit site. IMO was disappointed that the Reps were not completely honest about what was going on. I know for a fact there are aleast two or three other legit site that are Sponsors on this forum. Just do your research and you find the right ones...


----------



## Blowtorch (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks Bro!


----------



## Blowtorch (Dec 11, 2010)

Genxx was definitly legit.  I did 7 months Syntrop HGH from them,...dead on right effects,...  now pissed I didn't buy the bulk deals...  oh well, onward..


----------



## superted (Dec 11, 2010)

Blowtorch said:


> Genxx was definitly legit.  I did 7 months Syntrop HGH from them,...dead on right effects,...  now pissed I didn't buy the bulk deals...  oh well, onward..



Yup. No doubt they were legit but shit happens and I don't blame the reps at all I'm sure they are all out of pocket as I am if all is as it seems. 

DW  Irish and Mason over at OLM were all cool in my book best of luck to all of you, Wishing for a little Xmas miracle here


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 11, 2010)

Prince said:


> GenXXL and Axio Labs, Brian Wainstein, headed for trouble | Anthony Roberts


 
Prince,

I am sorry to hear this, for I know that they're one of your sponsors.


----------



## sberke (Dec 11, 2010)

yo guys, i figured that was it...i been a loyal customer of genx for over 10years..spent well over 100k with them...i knew someting was up..but to be honest they been slipping for the past 5 years..i rememnber when i would place an order for 2k and the gear would be at my door in 8 to 10 days, but like i said that was back when jeff and mr x ran business.    now im looking for a new source...anybody want to trade emails?


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 11, 2010)

Bad news !  im sure there more pissed and out more money then all you jerk offs put together...  shut the fuck up already and let it go !!  start some threads that are fucking positive to the cause ..... GETTING RIPPED AND HUGE !!


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 11, 2010)

faller said:


> Come on guys! The Reps are not responsible for what happened, all they do is pass down information given to them by their bosses. You can bet they are no more happy about this than you are, they put their name on the line and now they are left holding the bag and taking the brunt. Venting on them isn't going to solve anything.
> 
> Besides, it ain't over till the fat lady sings and its a long ways from the final act.


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Bad news ! im sure there more pissed and out more money then all you jerk offs put together... shut the fuck up already and let it go !! start some threads that are fucking positive to the cause ..... GETTING RIPPED AND HUGE !!


 
why don't you shut the fuck up big man. alot of people lost alot of money and are pissed off about it. maybe you're rich and a G wouldn't bother you to lose. cuz, that's a small fortune to your average dude. everybody will be OK and move on and shit in time, but why would you fuck with folks that just found out HOURS ago that their fucking money is gone???


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 11, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Bad news ! im sure there more pissed and out more money then all you jerk offs put together... shut the fuck up already and let it go !! start some threads that are fucking positive to the cause ..... GETTING RIPPED AND HUGE !!


 Ya for real shut your cocksucker im out of gear and 1200! i been of cycle for 4 months so im all natural and it sucks ass! I work 12 hours aday 6 days a week to fund my hobby i dont have money to loose! be another 4 months of bein natural now and i dont have a fuckin source anymore to top it off!


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 11, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Ya for real shut your cocksucker im out of gear and 1200! i been of cycle for 4 months so im all natural and it sucks ass! I work 12 hours aday 6 days a week to fund my hobby i dont have money to loose! be another 4 months of bein natural now and i dont have a fuckin source anymore to top it off!


  Yo punk .. when your bitch ass is in jail I hope im in the cell with you ! You and that other jerkoff should use some common sense, you dont think they watch this board asshole, think again !  you both are pussy fucks, that would be crying to your mama, if you said that shit to my face, Now shut the fuck up !


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 11, 2010)

Whats up with all the people with low post counts talking all this shit? Do we really know its them?


----------



## superted (Dec 11, 2010)

It's just a sad day, I lost a good amount of cash but I have no hard feelings its the risk you take, I'm more disappointed that our government spends so much time and effort on a harmless recreational sport when crack dealers and serious felons get releases out on the streets time after time again not to mention National Security, bloody ridiculous

Everyone should chill out,

PEACE


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Yo punk .. when your bitch ass is in jail I hope im in the cell with you ! You and that other jerkoff should use some common sense, you dont think they watch this board asshole, think again ! you both are pussy fucks, that would be crying to your mama, if you said that shit to my face, Now shut the fuck up !


 
lol - we have a "situation" here with this "jersey shore" wanna be mother fucker. fuck you bro. mind your own goddamn business.

by the way, what have i said on this board that would mean shit to them if "they" were watching it??


----------



## nickalouch (Dec 11, 2010)

sberke said:


> anyone know what happend to these guys?


 They got busted


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 11, 2010)

There's no guaranteed word that it was even GENX !!!

And as far as the REPS go.. they were never told a thing.. they were left in the dark as much as everyone else.. if GENX did go down.. the reps didnt have anything to do with it.. they were told the servers were down.. and so they relayed that to everyone else.. what else were they supposed to do?? they didn't mean to lie.. even if it is a lie..

GENX was/is legit.. They single handily turned me into the monster I am today.. and if they did go down.. then I have plenty of backups.. but i will sadly miss GENX and their wonderful products and services they provided..

Once again... there's no guarantee it was even them.. so everyone should calm down until the REAL WORD is given that it was 100% them..

That's just my .02cents...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2010)

superted said:


> The reps were all good people and im down big here too,
> 
> Name of the game



Agree...I liked the reps and hate it for them, but it is how things go sometimes. I also don't think it was their fault.


----------

